# Livery needed



## Irishcob6 (1 August 2015)

Looking for a small friendly yard in Surrey offering part livery. Off road hacking and a school are a must and would ideally like turnout. Don't need a vacancy immediately and it will be for a youngster. Please recommend any place suitable


----------



## dornrose (1 August 2015)

Depends where in Surrey?  Assuming it's Godalming way then I would give Andy at Upper House Farm a call and see if they've got a space.


----------



## Irishcob6 (2 August 2015)

Godalming would be fine but do you know of anywhere near cobham


----------



## neddy man (2 August 2015)

try    www.liveryfinder.co.uk   click diy and full livery,  shows 11 within 10 miles ,3 are in cobham . Maybe one of them will do you part livery . Also try   www.liverylist .co.uk  shows a couple nearby.


----------



## dornrose (4 August 2015)

I used to livery in cobham but only did DIY and it was a long time ago so not sure how/which I would suggest now.  Ask on facebook Surrey horse and pony page.


----------

